# Patch request



## TomF (Feb 20, 2007)

Any chance that you guys could implement the patch that also puts the thread "cookie crumbs" at the bottom of the page in addition to the top?

This is the "TUG Bulletin Board > TUG > TUG BBS" links at the top of the page.  Other vBulletin boards I use have this patch implemented with the same version as you are using.  It's makes it very convenient to go back to the index of threads using the last link.  Using it will make the thread show as read (no bold), whereas using the browser Back button will continue to the thread as unread (bold).

See any thread at www.dbstalk.com for an example.

Thanks!

P.S.  If you need any help in doing this, I will volunteer!


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 20, 2007)

Like this?

Actually, I've been meaning to look into this for some time.  Thanks for the prod.


----------



## TomF (Feb 20, 2007)

Cool!  Thanks very much!  That sure was a quick and positive response!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice, but I actually find it more convenient to open multiple tabs from an index page rather than to keep bouncing back to the index page.

I almost always come to TUG via a bookmark to the new posts search, http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?do=getnew.  then I just right click on the "last post" link for each thread I want to view.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 20, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Nice, but I actually find it more convenient to open multiple tabs from an index page rather than to keep bouncing back to the index page.



Yeah, me too, as a dedicated Firefox user.  But even before tabs were available I opened multiple windows off a message list page, then just closed the additional windows when I was thru with the thread.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 21, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> But even before tabs were available I opened multiple windows off a message list page, then just closed the additional windows when I was thru with the thread.



That's what I used to do as well - a habit reinforced by being on dial-up.  By opening multiple browser windows I could read one web page while additional pages were loading in the background.  I can remember occasions when I had at least 30 browser windows open simultaneously.


----------



## TomF (Feb 21, 2007)

Good for both of you.  Since you have graced us with your method, I'll share mine.  I use Firefox and also use many tabs, but only open the main index page of the forum that I'm looking at.  I don't really care about new posts in forums that I'm not interested in.  When I'm done reading the current responses in that thread, I click on the cookie crumb to go back to the index.  This will tell me whether there are any new posts in any thread because the thread will go to the top and the title will be bold.  Clicking on the check mark to the left of the title lets me go instantly to the new posts in that thread. To me that beats having multiple tabs open to different threads and having to refresh to find if there are any new posts.  When I'm done with a particular forum, I click farther back in the cookie crumb to get to the list of forums.  

Cookie crumbs were designed to quickly aid navigation and most well-designed websites will have them.  That's how and why I use them.

Each to his own.


----------

